# Is UberSKI worth it?



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV with roof rails and a ski rack and buying snow tires so I can become eligible for UberSKI in Reno. This will cost me about $3,100 extra. The car will last two years before I trade it in. Is it worth it? Otherwise I am going with a Toyota Sienna or Honda Odyssey FWD minivan 8-passenger and joining UberXL.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I kind of doubt it, but then we don’t have uber ski in our market. Let’s do the math. 3,100 divided by 730 days is about 4.25 a day. So if you drive every single day, will you make more than 4.25 a day (29.75 a week) more by running uber ski? That’s your break even point.

Take 29.75 and divide it by the number of days you drive to get your custom daily cost. Keep in mind that’s year round too. If the ski season there is only 4 months (4.25 becomes 12.75) you’d have to adjust for that, etc.

I don’t know your market, but it seems unlikely to me that it would be worth it.


----------



## Jrhoades28 (Dec 21, 2017)

I would be hesitant. You live in Reno so your closer to a big ski area. They stopped UberSki here in Boise because no one used it and we have a couple of mountains close by too.


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

Jrhoades28 said:


> I would be hesitant. You live in Reno so your closer to a big ski area. They stopped UberSki here in Boise because no one used it and we have a couple of mountains close by too.


I am sorry about that. I'll have to think then about what to do. Thank you.



Pawtism said:


> I kind of doubt it, but then we don't have uber ski in our market. Let's do the math. 3,100 divided by 730 days is about 4.25 a day. So if you drive every single day, will you make more than 4.25 a day (29.75 a week) more by running uber ski? That's your break even point.
> 
> Take 29.75 and divide it by the number of days you drive to get your custom daily cost. Keep in mind that's year round too. If the ski season there is only 4 months (4.25 becomes 12.75) you'd have to adjust for that, etc.
> 
> I don't know your market, but it seems unlikely to me that it would be worth it.


Thanks for doing the math! But UberSKI will pay me an extra $8 per trip pick-up fee with no commission due to them!

w [space] w [space] w . uber . cc - 00 - m / drive / denver / resources / uber-ski /

EDIT: Sorry for that link. They will not let me post a link here until I get a ton of likes.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

mileena said:


> I am sorry about that. I'll have to think then about what to do. Thank you.
> 
> Thanks for doing the math! But UberSKI wil pay me an extra $8 per trip pick-up fee with no commission due to them!
> 
> w [space] w [space] w . uber . cc - 00 - m / drive / denver / resources / uber-ski /


Well, assuming your ski season is at least 4 months long, and assuming that you drive say 4 or 5 days a week, if you can get at least 2 or 3 ski runs per day you drive, then maybe it is worth it. I didn't know they gave that much extra.

Might want to check your local forum to see how often people are getting those rides. Might actually be worth it if you they are busy enough.


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Well, assuming your ski season is at least 4 months long, and assuming that you drive say 4 or 5 days a week, if you can get at least 2 or 3 ski runs per day you drive, then maybe it is worth it. I didn't know they gave that much extra.
> 
> Might want to check your local forum to see how often people are getting those rides. Might actually be worth it if you they are busy enough.


Thanks so much Pawtism! I will do so. They have a Reno forum and the moderator told me how to create a Carson City forum too.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

mileena said:


> Thanks so much Pawtism! I will do so. They have a Reno forum and the moderator told me how to create a Carson City forum too.


Sweet, good luck!


----------

